# Norwegen Jigheads



## Felipe95 (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach passenden Jigheads in der Gewichtsklasse von 80 bis  110g für 6 Inch Lunker City Shaker, die ich in Norwegen einsetzen will.

Könnt ihr mir da ein Fabrikat in der richtigen Größe und Form empfehlen?

Am besten wären wahrscheinlich spitz zu laufende Köpfe, quasi in Fischkopfform, die schneller absinken oder was bevorzugt/ verwendet ihr?

Danke im Voraus!
Gruß Felix

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite angefügt]


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (5. Mai 2022)

Schau Dir mal bei pilkerdiscount.de die Fischkopfjigs von Jenzi an. Gibt es in 40 bis 140 gr.

Peter


----------



## jkc (5. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht hätte er noch "bezahlbar" dazu schreiben sollen.
Ich kapiere nicht, was daran ~ 3€ kostet.

Für 6" Shaker sind m.E. 6/0er Vmc Barbarian optimal, die Jenzi-Dinger finde ich dort nur in 8/0 und 10/0, ginge notfalls beides noch, aber der 10/0er versteift mehr als die Hälfte des Köders und eigentlich sind beide in der Drahtstärke so derb, dass sie eher zu "extra heavy" Gerät matchen, wo ich dann wiederum kein 15cm Köder dran machen würde...

Edit: Ich stehe im Prinzip vor dem selben Problem, bis wann brauchst Du die Haken?

Grüße JK


----------



## Felipe95 (5. Mai 2022)

Servus,
bei mir geht's Ende Juni los nach Norwegen.
Ich hatte kürzlich Mal 2 Stück 7/0er 80g Jigs bestellt (Shadxperts) aber der große Bleikopf nimmt halt viel Platz von der eigentlichen Hakenlänge weg, weshalb meiner Meinung nach 7/0 noch zu  klein ist. Ich tendiere daher eher zu 8/0 oder sogar 10/0 je nachdem wie die Hakengröße ausfällt und je nach Größe des Bleikopf. Hier Mal anbei ein Foto von nem 7/0er angelegt an einer 6" Shaker.


----------



## jkc (5. Mai 2022)

Gut, das ist eher mit Gamakatsu Größe vergleichbar, VMC Barbarian fallen deutlich größer aus
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der montierte hat 5/0, der Fischkopf 6/0 und der unten 10/0, alles keine Norwegenköpfe, aber der Unterschied zum Kopf oben wird denke ich sichtbar...

Grüße JK


----------



## Felipe95 (5. Mai 2022)

In dem Fall ist ja der 6/0er schon fast zu groß aber mit einem größeren Bleikopf, der mehr Haken weg nimmt, passt 6/0 in dem Fall wahrscheinlich perfekt.
Aber ich bin kein Fan der vmc barbarian und bevorzuge eher rundschenklige Haken.

Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir auf die Mustad Jigs oder die von MB Fishing hinauslaufen, stellt sich nur noch die Frage welche Größe


----------



## ragbar (6. Mai 2022)

Die Haken in 6/0 bis 8/0









						VMC 7161 BN
					

VMC 7161 BN: 10 Stück VMC 7161 1/0 - Tüte50 VMC 7161 1/0 - 10 Stück VMC 7161 2/0 - Tüte50 VMC 7161 2/0 - 10 Stück VMC 7161 3/0 - Tüte50 VMC 7161 3/0 - 10 St




					www.bleigussformen-shop.de
				




i.V.m.









						F205 eel head 60/120, 18,00 €
					

Bleigussform für 4 Eel-head  in ca 60 80 100 120g passende Haken 5150 8/0 + 12/0  und 7161 7/0 + 8/0 Klebeaugen: 6 mm Für die Köderfixierung kann ein Draht




					www.bleigussformen-shop.de
				




haben bei mir  alle anderen Formen für diesen Zweck abgelöst.

Ist der Gummi am Übergang zum Jigkopf breiter,muß die Schere ran.

Die Barbarian versuche ich auch,wo möglich, zu vermeiden.
Ich hab den Eindruck,daß gute,scharfe und starke Rundbogen -Jighaken irgendwie vom Selfmade-Markt ferngehalten werden. Außer den o.g. eben,aber auch VMC.

Ansonsten zum Fertigkaufen diese Rounds:








						Musaga JigHeads
					

Official Musaga classic and hanibal jig heads based on Sasame! Online shop, Worldwide distribution!




					www.musaga.com
				



auch in größeren Bleigewichten gesehen,u.a. beim Fishermann.


----------



## Mefospezialist (6. Mai 2022)

Ich nehme nur noch die Spro HD Jigheads.
Die wurden mir damals empfohlen, weil sich die Haken von meinen ganzen Jigköpfen bei großen Dorschen, Köhlern und Pollacks nach und nach aufgebogen haben. 
Seitdem ich diese Köpfe nutze habe ich keine Probleme mehr, meine absolute Empfehlung, wenn es um Jigheads geht. 
Habe gestern erst wieder eine neue Ladung bestellt, weil wir im Sommer endlich mal wieder nach Norwegen fahren.


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2022)

Gerade bestellt, je 15 Köpfe in 85 und 115g für 40€ inklusive Porto...





						Shad Jigkopf  „Dorschbombe“ : BlackBlei
					

Ihr Angelshop




					www.blackblei.de
				








						Shad Jigkopf  „Dorschbombe“ : BlackBlei
					

Ihr Angelshop




					www.blackblei.de
				




Bei dem Preis lohnt sich selber gießen kaum.
"Leider" haben sie aber gemerkt, dass ihre großen Bleie vor paar Wochen im kg-Preis günstiger waren als Rohblei zum gießen.

Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (11. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis lohnt sich selber gießen kaum.


*Bei mir* brachten diese "Baitholder" hinter dem Kopf die Gummiköder in jedem 2. Fall zum Aufplatzen. Also da immer mitter Zange drangewesen.


----------



## Ladi74 (11. Mai 2022)

Da kann ich ragbar nur zustimmen. Hab alles runtergefeilt und den Gufi mit Kleber am Kopf fixiert. Hält Bombe!


----------



## Felipe95 (11. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Gerade bestellt, je 15 Köpfe in 85 und 115g für 40€ inklusive Porto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht interessant aus, würde mich freuen, wenn du davon mal Fotos im montierten Zustand hier hochladen könntest.
Vielleicht lasse ich dann auch mal eine Bestellung dort


----------



## ragbar (12. Mai 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hab alles runtergefeilt


Aaaabeit.
Fix gemacht mit zwei unterschiedlichen Seitenschneidern,die ich sowieso arbeitsmäßig am Start hab.
Erstmal mit dem normalen Seitenschneider hinter dem Kopf ansetzten,*mit Gefühl* auf den Draht des Hakens runter,drehen und nochmal ansetzen und der Hals vom Baitholder ist ab.
Mit nem Mini-Bolzenschneider (viele von uns haben den eh zum knicken von starken Drillingen beim Raubfischangeln) immer wieder *vorsichtig* diagonal in den losen Baitholder knacken und das Material mit dem Schneider weghebeln.
Dabei aufpassen,daß der Draht vom Hakenschenkel* nicht mit* weggeknackt wird.


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2022)

Wasserpumpenzange funktioniert auch gut um die Bleiwulst am Hakenschaft abzuknabbern, wenn man diese knapp seitlich ansetzt, dass man wirklich nur das Blei ohne Haken greift. Mache ich bei Bedarf bei den 10/0ern mit der dicken Wulst oben auf dem Foto gerne.
Felipe95 kann dir gerne paar Bilder machen, wenn das Zeug da ist, möchte maßgeblich aber größere Gummis fischen, 8" Shaker, oder 23cm Xtra-Soft, nen 6er Shaker kann ich aber zumindest mal anlegen.

Grüße


----------



## Ladi74 (12. Mai 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Aaaabeit.


nehme ne alte Holzraspel. Blei ist ja weich.


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2022)

Stauberzeugende Bearbeitungsmehthoden sind bei Blei halt immer sonne Sache


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Stauberzeugende Bearbeitungsmehthoden sind bei Blei halt immer sonne Sache



In der Tat, Bleistaub kommt ungroovy.

Da empfehlen sich auf jeden Fall eine Maske (z. B. noch rumliegende FFP2 aus Corona-Zeiten) und anständige Belüftung. Sowie sauberes Wegsaugen aller runtergebröselten Reste.

Würde ich auch nicht unbedingt direkt in der Wohnung machen, falls möglich.

Generell gilt da aber IMO: Lieber wegzwicken als weg"fräsen". Dann kann nichts großartig rumstauben.

Manchmal muss man aber halt doch mit der Feile ran (z. B., um die Standflächen von Standup-Jigs nachzuarbeiten etc.) - Zwicken oder Klopfen gehen leider nicht immer.


----------



## Waidbruder (12. Mai 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Da kann ich ragbar nur zustimmen. Hab alles runtergefeilt und den Gufi mit Kleber am Kopf fixiert. Hält Bombe!


Feilen würde ich an Blei eher nicht.


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wasserpumpenzange funktioniert auch gut um die Bleiwulst am Hakenschaft abzuknabbern, wenn man diese knapp seitlich ansetzt, dass man wirklich nur das Blei ohne Haken greift. Mache ich bei Bedarf bei den 10/0ern mit der dicken Wulst oben auf dem Foto gerne.
> Felipe95 kann dir gerne paar Bilder machen, wenn das Zeug da ist, möchte maßgeblich aber größere Gummis fischen, 8" Shaker, oder 23cm Xtra-Soft, nen 6er Shaker kann ich aber zumindest mal anlegen.
> 
> Grüße



jkc Das wäre super. Bei wird's in erster Linie der 6 Inch Shaker aber ein paar 8 Incher habe ich auch.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2022)

Sou, das Zeug ist da, in gewohnt guter Qualität und sehr gut verpackt.
Nachgewogen je 3 Köpfe rd. 88g bei den 85ern und 116g bei den 115ern.
Für den kleinen Shaker muss ganz sicher die Bleiwulst vom Hakenschenkel runter, evtl auch für die anderen, bisher alles erstmal nur angelegt wegen Handicap an meiner linken Hand, lol.
Ansonsten passt der 8/0er sehr gut meine ich.
85g:





115g, mittig der 12/0er Barbarian





115g mit dem 12/0er am großen Shaker, beim Xtrasoft machts natürlich Sinn den Fisch am Kopf etwas zu kürzen damit der Köder bündig am Bleikopf anliegt.




Grüße


----------



## Felipe95 (16. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder!
Sieht nicht schlecht aus.

Sind die Haken im ersten Bild mit den 85g Jigs alles 8/0er?
Ich tendiere ja eher zu der silbernen Hakenform. Machen die denn einen Norwegen tauglichen Eindruck?
Und hast du auch 115g Jigs in 8/0 bestellt?
Muss man da eine Nummer größer bestellen auf Grund des größeren Bleianteils?

Sorry wegen den vielen Fragen 

Grüße Felix


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2022)

Jou, den runden Haken haben sie nur in 8/0, also bei den 85g ist alles Hakengröße 8/0 und ja, denke der runde taugt, etwa gleiche Stabilität wie der 8/0er Barbarian würde ich sagen.
8/0er Barbarian in 115g habe ich nicht bestellt, aber die runden Haken sind auch in 115g 8/0er.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (17. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> 8/0er Barbarian in 115g habe ich nicht bestellt.


Das ist ja Quatsch  siehe 2tes Foto am 6er Shaker


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Das ist ja Quatsch  siehe 2tes Foto am 6er Shaker


Stimmt ja 
Ich mach da auch Mal eine Bestellung fertig.
Aber ich glaube ich nehme nur die silberne Variante...die taugen mir optisch mehr und vom Gefühl her sind die schärfer/ stabiler als die barbarian oder was meinst du?


----------



## jkc (17. Mai 2022)

Stabiler denke ich nicht, schärfer ja, Frage ist wie lange, da diese Zink-Geschichten ja sehr weich sind; Für mich sind die VMC Barbarian nach wie vor die besten Haken was Preis-Leistung angeht, ganz einfach auch deswegen weil bessere Haken schnell mal das 5fache kosten und auch nach paar Steinkontakten stumpf sind.

Grüße JK


----------

